# Theology Podcasts



## TylerRay (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of Christ the Center from Reformed Forum. I was wondering whether anyone knew of any similar podcasts, which contain in-depth theological discussion, interviews with theologians and historians, etc. I'm not really interested in a one-man-show that functions more like a blog. I'm looking for meat, and for diversity from show to show.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jw (Jun 12, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> I'm looking for meat, and for diversity from show to show.
> 
> Any suggestions?


http://www.themeateater.com/podcasts/


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 12, 2018)

Joshua said:


> http://www.themeateater.com/podcasts/


You know, when I typed that, I thought to myself, _I know Joshua's going to have fun with this._


----------



## jw (Jun 12, 2018)

Well, I haven't heard the podcasts, but the MeatEater show was quit enjoyable (with the same caveats we would apply to any recreational entertainment). Certainly ain't theological much.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 12, 2018)

Joshua said:


> Well, I haven't heard the podcasts, but the MeatEater show was quit enjoyable (with the same caveats we would apply to any recreational entertainment). Certainly ain't theological much.


You're not, perchance, going to the RPCGA GA next week, are you?


----------



## jw (Jun 12, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> You're not, perchance, going to the RPCGA GA next week, are you?


Not this time around. Movin' apartments this Friday, and flying the little one from Virginia to here in DFW for a few weeks visitation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 12, 2018)

Joshua said:


> Not this time around. Movin' this Friday, and flying the little one from Virginia to here in DFW for a few weeks visitation.


I see. I'm not too far from the meeting place. In fact, I used to be a member of the church that hosts it. I plan on going up for the Tuesday night service.


----------



## jw (Jun 12, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> I see. I'm not too far from the meeting place. In fact, I used to be a member of the church that hosts it. I plan on going up for the Tuesday night service.


God speed. We got a few delegates comin'!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jun 12, 2018)

Jerusalem Chamber...It is four pastors discussing the Westminster Confession of Faith. It occasionally has guests on. It doesn’t meet all your requirements but it is quite good nonetheless.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2018)

Reformed Forum is very good. It's kind of one a kind in some ways, especially if you're looking for something from a confessional Reformed perspective.

My favorite theology podcast is Unbelievable? with Justin Brierley. It features debates/discussions, both between believers and unbelievers and between believers on particular theological issues. It's pretty broad who all is invited on, but Justin Brierley is a very gracious host (an evangelical Anglican himself) who does a good job moderating the conversations. There have been many Reformed participants as well, but of course with the breadth, sometimes you can't fully agree with either side. 

Bible Project is a good one. You won't always agree with everything they say, but it's hosted by several evangelical biblical scholars (from a non-denominational/baptist background). It's generally thoroughly enjoyable and presents texts in ways that make you think. 

Some other podcasts I enjoy are more "one man shows" so might not be quite what you are looking for.


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 13, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> I'm a huge fan of Christ the Center from Reformed Forum. I was wondering whether anyone knew of any similar podcasts, which contain in-depth theological discussion, interviews with theologians and historians, etc. I'm not really interested in a one-man-show that functions more like a blog. I'm looking for meat, and for diversity from show to show.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Check out the Glory Cloud podcast, which discusses the theology of Meredith Kline. 

Presbycast for a look at contemporary church politics and a bit of theology.

Westminster Office Hours for theology discussion with Westminster California faculty and alumni


----------



## Relztrah (Jun 16, 2018)

RTS, Covenant and Westminster among other seminaries offer many of their classes free on iTunes. I download them and listen to them in my car on my daily commute.


----------

